# Favorite Symphony Cycles Part 2



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Pick up to 4 Symphony Cycles on this list. One more list coming. Still open spots for the next poll for any suggestions.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

I assume the last part will have the obvious candidates, i.e. Schubert, Tchaikovsky, Sibelius, Shostakovich. However, I would suggest adding Scriabin if he is already not part of the line-up. Thanks for the interesting poll.


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

Mahler, Mendelssohn, Myaskovsky and Prokofiev are my choices. I also like out of this list: Mozart, Nielsen, Rachmaninov.


Next List should include Imho: Sibelius, Schubert, Vaughan williams, Sains-Saens, Shosh, Scriabin, Schumann, Tchaikovsky, Milhaud, Szymanowski.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Just to mention - Rachmaninov composed 3 symphonies not 4.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Not mentioned yet, but Schnittke deserves a spot in the S-Z group.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Also, if one counts Das Lied von der Erde, Mahler wrote 11 symphonies.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

CPE Bach, Ives, Mahler, Penderecki.

Also, add Farrenc to the next list. Those symphonies are some of the best composed in the 19th century.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Very difficult, I know I should have picked Mozart somewhere (probably over Rachmaninov) but I picked Mahler, Rachmaninov, Nielsen and Prokofiev.

In a hurry, but gor the next list other than the usual suspects such as Schubert, Scumann, Tchaikovsky et al. I would like to suggest Wilhelm Furtwangler's symphonies. I think they are really under-rated pieces which have a lot to give to the listener. It feels like they hidden by his stature as a conductor which is really a pity.


----------



## Vinski (Dec 16, 2012)

Don't forget Segerstam (258 symphonies) in the S-Z group.

(Just kidding)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Unfortunately I don't know/like Myaskovsky as much as I would want to put him side by side with his other brethren.

What is Rachmaninoff's 4th symphony? A sketch?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Prokofiev, Mahler and Nielson. I think I would vote for Norgard too but I haven't heard any of his symphonies yet  I love his string quartets though and from what I've heard from other people seems like I would like his symphonies, but I can't vote for him honestly.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Vinski said:


> Don't forget Segerstam (258 symphonies) in the S-Z group.
> 
> (Just kidding)


Whaddaya mean "Just kidding?!?!?!"


----------



## Vinski (Dec 16, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Whaddaya mean "Just kidding?!?!?!"


I don't want to joking. I love his (Segerstam) Sibelius, especially fourth.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Mahler wins!

Also voted Mendel, Prokofiev and Nielsen.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

CPE Bach, Penderecki, Nielsen & Mozart.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Rachmaninov's The Bells is a choral symphony, so maybe that is the 'fourth' included in the list.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There´s a short "Youth Symphony" too by Rachmaninov, but it is of less value.

Nice that the list is quite up to date and includes Nørgård´s 8th.

Concerning Ives, there are fragments of a fifth "Universe Symphony" too.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Ives wrote five symphonies; Nos. 1-4 plus the Holidays Symphony. The Universe Symphony was his sixth, left unfinished.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

This was an interesting one. I liked that I could vote for both Martinu and CPE Bach. Prokofiev and Mozart are musts for me.


----------

